# Wish I came back with Better news..



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, this is my first post after I had returned from Egypt...

I know he isn't a golden, but, my beloved Safety Cat lost his battle with colon cancer August 15th. My mom was hoping that he would last until I could get to Ohio to be with him, but, it was obvious the night before I came home that he wouldn't make it, so, my parents made the difficult decision to have my kitty PTS without me. Maggie was with him when he passed (my parents brought her to the e-vet since she'd been alone all day) which is a comfort to me, although they didn't get along, the piece of my heart that Maggie holds was with him. I am glad I got to spend 8 of his 15 yrs with him. I got this poor kitty as a 7 yr old from a guy I was dating....his ex wife wanted the cat OUT OF HER HOUSE and I was only supposed to be babysitting him until this guy found a place that allowed cats...when the relationship soured, I told him that I would give him his cat back when I was compensated for the litter and food I had bought....he couldn't pay me, so I ended up with a cat...since he was passed around from house to house from the time he was 1, I decided I would keep him, even though I have never been a cat person. He really grew on me, and got me through many break ups, job changes and sad moments...always with a purr and head bump. I miss him so much!

Rest in Peace, Safety Kitty...I hope the rainbow bridge holds lots of carpet shampoo and has lots of french bread for you to eat...











Safety Cat
August 1995-August 2010


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

He was one gorgeous cat!It's no easier losing them than our dogs..Hurts as much...
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. He was very cute.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

he looks part Maine ****, so beautiful. So sorry for your loss. RIP sweet kitty.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

animallover said:


> he looks part Maine ****, so beautiful. So sorry for your loss. RIP sweet kitty.


 
It was suspected he was Main **** and Siamese, but, I don't know for sure since he was taken in at the pound as a 8 wk old kitten stray...then adopted and passed around.

Thank you all for the well wishes...he was my heart for 8 yrs...though, he wasn't much for sharing my heart when Maggie came along...


----------



## MissinOurDaley (Aug 3, 2010)

He was beautiful! I'm sorry you had to say good bye! We had to do that to our kitty almost 2 years ago. He was 19 years old, been with us since he was a kitten. He was my pillow buddy! I don't care if it's a golden, or a kitty, or any other animal, they are our family and loved so much! I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you werent there to say goodbye to him. He was so gorgeous and is now running thru catnip fields chasing mice playing with all the other kitties. Safety Kitty gave you one of the highest honors by giving you the head bumps, that shows he thought of you as his family. May your happy memories help you thru the sad times.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He was beautiful, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He was a handsome kitty...so sorry for your loss.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sweet face! I'm so sorry for you loss...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost your kitty. He was very pretty.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry! Sending you lots of good thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. That adorable face just made my heart melt.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Such a beautiful boy.....I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Safety Kitty*

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. What a beautiful kitty!!

Safety Kitty will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful face. I am sorry for your loss.

Play among the catnip fields at the Bridge Safety Kitty.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He is beautiful. Rest in peace big boy<3


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - a very handsome kitty.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beauty....I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

